# How does the 622 USB output work???



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

Maybe this has been discussed but can't find it discussed recently. I suppose the USB port works for the Portable DISH TV thing but can the USB output be configured to record shows to a Portable USB drive to one increase storage but also to feed into your computer for DVD recording?

I have a bunch of kids shows on the DVR and I don't have a DVD recorder except in my IMac computer. Would like to copy to an External USB Hard Drive and then copy into the IMac to make a DVD copy. Could then erase the stuff on the Dish 622 DVR.

Another possible neat option with this would be when Blu-Ray and HD-DDVd recorders become commonplace- we could dump HD shows or even SD shows to an External HD and then into your computer to make a Blu-Ray copy.

But the basic question is whether you can copy recorded programs from the 622 to an External USB Hard Disk by the front panel USB port? And if so then can you copy this data into an IMac or Windows computer to make a DVD copy of recorded shows?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The short answer is NO. Recorded content on the DVR is encrypted so that you can not do anything with it except copy it to a PocketDish. If you had a DVDR you can record to it in real time, but again, you can not do anything with the recorded content.

The longer answer you can find by searching this forum for External USB. You will find many threads on the subject including discussions of a feature due mid-year for external USB hard drive support.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* will not (ever) support transferring programs to a computer digitally. That USB is for connecting to the PocketDish (downrezed for playback) and cameras (import of pictures only) and soon for external storage (encrypted and locked to your receiver).

I'm sure some creative person will eventually find a way to hack and steal content from an external storage drive - but we don't discuss hacking on DBSTalk, nor link to it, so your searches on this forum better come up empty.


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> The short answer is NO. Recorded content on the DVR is encrypted so that you can not do anything with it except copy it to a PocketDish. If you had a DVDR you can record to it in real time, but again, you can not do anything with the recorded content.
> 
> The longer answer you can find by searching this forum for External USB. You will find many threads on the subject including discussions of a feature due mid-year for external USB hard drive support.


Is this feature you mention in the last sentence just for increasing your DVR storage capacity then?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

like ChuckA indicated... Doing a search will result in a lot of thread regarding the upcoming External USB Hard Drive Features. Based on demos of this feature, it will be archival type feature letting one offload content to be played at a later date.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Do we know for sure that the external drive will be "encrypted and locked to your receiver"?

As much as we have been swapping out bad receivers, I was hoping we could use it to back up the recordings and reload them when the new receiver comes.


----------



## dad2trips (Oct 28, 2006)

gnm313 said:


> Do we know for sure that the external drive will be "encrypted and locked to your receiver"?
> 
> As much as we have been swapping out bad receivers, I was hoping we could use it to back up the recordings and reload them when the new receiver comes.


I have had to swap out one of my 622 receivers three times now. Before the last swap I bought a DVD Recorder for about $70 to save some content I had on the unit being returned. Worked out well.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

gnm313 said:


> Do we know for sure that the external drive will be "encrypted and locked to your receiver"?
> 
> As much as we have been swapping out bad receivers, I was hoping we could use it to back up the recordings and reload them when the new receiver comes.


No we don't know for sure... Won't know until this feature is released (Same goes with if and what type of fee could be associated with it). Please don't go done the fee road in this thread. There is a CES thread that contains the lion share of that discussion.

I can assure you it will be encrypted and there has been some mention that it may be initially released locked to a single receiver with plans to address the issues of receiver swap out. Perhaps we might even see it be locked to an aco**** rather than receiver.

Hard to say at this point and I would take any current discussions as been pre-release discussion without full feature disclosure.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Unless and until the external USB hard drive support is actually released, we are all guessing... but as noted above speculation has it being tied to a receiver initially with the possibility in the future that *maybe* it will be usable on other receivers on the same account.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

If it was movable within my household, I would buy one. I really don't need the extra space because_* I *_am good about watching what I record, but would love the mobility.

I can't swap out my 622 HDMI problem right now because my wife can't lose her soaps. This is worth a lot to me. :lol:


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

Maybe I am missing something but what is the difference between recording TV shows onto a VCR 30 odd years ago which was deemed legal and then led to DVD Recorders and this idea of DVR recordings dumped to a External USB HD and then to your computer for a recording? If you can dump materail from the DISH DVR to a DVD Recorder and to a VCR then why not the modern way via computer?

Differences as I see it are:

1) We now have HD material where years ago all we had was SD but at that time SD was IT so I don't see the difference here.

2) Coming availability of Blu-Ray and HD DVD recorders built into computers. But still, the VCR analogy persist- at the time VCR recording of TV shows was deemed legal then it was the state of the art just like the Blu-Ray recorders will be.

So I just don't see how this will be deemed illegal down the road unless I am missing something.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

3) you can't make your VCR tape available on the Internet for download as a high quality recording.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The copyright owners hated VCRs as well, and have been using every technology possible to make it progressively harder to copy content. In a digital world they use digital methods and prosecute those who attempt to break their encryptions.

But this is beyond the scope of a support forum. Suffice it to say that the USB port on the ViP-622 does not allow you to transfer content to a computer and based on E*'s public comments never will. E* is very protective of the copyright owner's rights since they have to deal with content providers in order to have a service to sell.


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> The copyright owners hated VCRs as well, and have been using every technology possible to make it progressively harder to copy content. In a digital world they use digital methods and prosecute those who attempt to break their encryptions.
> 
> But this is beyond the scope of a support forum. Suffice it to say that the USB port on the ViP-622 does not allow you to transfer content to a computer and based on E*'s public comments never will. E* is very protective of the copyright owner's rights since they have to deal with content providers in order to have a service to sell.


Maybe its outside the scope of discussion here but the way I feel about it is that I "bought" the content from DISH directly, have "rented" the 622 DVR from DISH, would "buy" the external USB Hard Drive, have "bought" the computer and DVD burner, and would like to have a copy of programs that I like for my family to watch again and on a portable DVD player in the car. It seems like the fair use arguement all over again but with the exception that some unscrupulous ones can make copies available on the web and for re-selling to others. But I wish there was a "copy once" option to copy onto ONE DVD. This would especially be usefull once Blu-Ray recorders are more prevalent. But when we BUY or rent every aspect of our entertainment then it seems logical and LEGAL that we should be able to copy for personal use. JMO of course.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

And a reasonable one TNVOL111, but reason is not always used when it comes to protecting content. This goes with both Music and Video content in my opinion, but lets not rat hole this conversation in the support areas. 

If anyone wants to take this into the fair use realm, open a separate thread in the general area or OT where it can be better explored and not be pain to moderate here.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ChuckA said:


> 3) you can't make your VCR tape available on the Internet for download as a high quality recording.


Really ? Pirate industry never suffered long before Internet become widely available. And after.  To me you're just repeating RIAA arguments.


----------



## farleyville (Jan 8, 2007)

Bottom line to this issue as I see it:
Only a small market segment of 622 owners will be willing to pay the extra money for external hard drive capability. and I dont see it as a big money maker for dish. So until then, I doubt there will be much of an uproar if you cant move the files to a computer or elsewhere, and those that need the extra storage will take advantage of it. The more likely money making aspect to me would be access to internet content, as well as remote access to your own DVR content, timers, etc..... sort of like the slingbox.... I see this as a much more likely money maker for dish.

For me, I only use my DVR as a time delay for viewing rather than a storage device, and would never use external storage. I record shows and stay about 1 night behind in viewing, and delete everything once it is viewed once. I imagine there are more like me out there.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

farleyville said:


> ...
> 
> I record shows and stay about 1 night behind in viewing, and delete everything once it is viewed once. I imagine there are more like me out there.


That's exactly like I use it. In the not often event that I want to capture something to be viewed multiple times, I will record it onto a DVD. The picture is excellant and as long as I use DVD RAM media, I can keep the 16x9 aspect ratio as well.


----------

